
To Catch a Mosquito - kawera
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/09/19/to-catch-a-mosquito?mbid=social_twitter&currentPage=all
======
jfoster
I've heard that mosquitoes are attracted to some people more than others, so
I've often wondered whether it would be possible to make devices that are more
attractive than any human. Once you know how to attract mosquitoes, you've got
them cornered.

I think it wouldn't even be all that difficult to experiment with new things
that attract them. In any place where there's a substantial number of
mosquitoes, you could set up a camera and some CV software and run it like a
split test. (Old method of attraction v new method of attraction)

~~~
lfender6445
i hardly ever get bit but i know people who are bitten all the time. i'm sure
there is something here, unless i am getting bitten and don't have a physical
reaction.

~~~
et-al
What's your blood type and how's your metabolism? Supposedly mosquitos are
more attracted to people with Type O blood.

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/science-
nature/why-...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/science-nature/why-
do-mosquitoes-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/)

~~~
hga
Oh joy; thanks for that vital bit of info, will come in handy if Zika advances
into the US. I've already got DEET purchases lined up for this fall to get
ahead of the likely rush.

